# Some instinctive practice lbs



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Shooting my frame the little big shot! 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

That was quality mate, nice shooting and catty????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Consistent and quick! Nice little frame!


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

WOW... just wow.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr Brooks said:


> That was quality mate, nice shooting and catty


Thanks pal .. much appreciated!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Great shooting


Thanks Tag! Appreciate it!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

trapperdes said:


> Consistent and quick! Nice little frame!


Thanks trapper!! Hope your well

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

The Norseman said:


> WOW... just wow.


Much appreciated bud!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man your an awesome shot with that little frame. Great shootn!!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Wicked stuff man, I think I'll do a little of that myself today! Great vid!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Man your an awesome shot with that little frame. Great shootn!!


Thank you Joe! It's a comfy little slingshot !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Wicked stuff man, I think I'll do a little of that myself today! Great vid!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Thank you bud!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Fast and accurate :bowdown:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Fast and accurate :bowdown:


Thank you my friend !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

